# Windows 7 auf anderem/neuen Pc installieren



## Nemesis_AS (10. Februar 2012)

Hallo,
Ich hab mal eine kurze Frage.

Und zwar werde ich mir bald einen komplett neuen Rechner zusammenstellen, (Beratung wird dann bei Bedarf auch hier im Forum angefragt )

Meine eigentliche Frage besteht jetzt allerdings darin, das ich gerne wissen würde, ob man Windows auf dem jetzigen Rechner irgendwie abmelden/deinstallieren kann/muss, um es auf dem neuen zu installieren? Oder ist es einfach wie gehabt, auf dem neuen System installieren und aktivieren?

Die Version ist Windows 7 Ultimate 64Bit

Der jetzige Rechner wird danach nicht mehr mit diesem System betrieben, sondern bekommt ein altes von mir (XP Prof.), oder wird gänzlich stillgelegt. 

(Aber jetzt wirklich mal rein interessehalber nur, was würde eigentlich im schlimmsten Fall passieren, wenn beide gleichzeitig mit dem selben Windows laufen würden, da es ja die selbe Lizenz wäre?)

Klingt natürlich jetzt komisch die Frage, hab mich aber ehrlich gesagt noch nie damit befasst, weil normalerweise jeder meiner neuen Rechner, auch ein neues, eigenes Windows bekommen hat.

MfG


----------



## kruemelgirl (10. Februar 2012)

Du darfst je PC nur eine Lizenz verwenden. 

Also, du mußt die HDD des alten Rechners formatieren, damit die Lizenz wieder '' frei '' wird. 

Auch wenn du mit dem Rechner nicht mehr online gehst, ist die Lizenz für diesen Rechner aktiviert und somit nicht auf einem anderen System nutzbar.

Schlimmstenfalls kannst du auf dem neuen PC Windows nur 30 Tage nutzen, da du es nicht aktivieren kannst.


----------



## dj*viper (10. Februar 2012)

da passiert normaler weise nichts. wenn du auf den alten rechner ein anderes BS installierst, kannst du ruhig deine win7 version auf das neue system installieren. hab noch nie gehört, daß es damit probleme gegeben hat. machen doch alle so...


----------



## inzpekta (10. Februar 2012)

kruemelgirl schrieb:


> Also, du mußt die HDD des alten Rechners formatieren, damit die Lizenz wieder '' frei '' wird.



Das kann aber missverstanden werden. Man muss keine Lizenz "befreien".
Du kannst dein Windows ganz normal neu installieren und aktivieren.
Du darfst es nach der Neuinstallation und der Aktivierung halt nur auf diesem Rechner nutzen.

Aber ich denke mal das sollte klar sein! Eine Lizenz, ein Rechner.


----------



## Nemesis_AS (10. Februar 2012)

kruemelgirl schrieb:
			
		

> Du darfst je PC nur eine Lizenz verwenden.
> 
> Also, du mußt die HDD des alten Rechners formatieren, damit die Lizenz wieder '' frei '' wird.
> 
> ...



Ja, so ähnlich war auch mein Gedanke!

Aber wenn ich die Platte einfach formatiere, was ich ja unter Windows nicht kann, wenns läuft, muss das also in der Eingabeauforderung machen, woher weiß Windows, oder MS dann, ob ich es deaktiviert habe oder nicht?

Deshalb die Frage, ob ich die Lizenz irgendwie deaktivieren muss, oder den Rechner genauso gut einfach aus machen und wegstellen kann?

Gleichzeitiges benutzen kommt natürlich nicht in frage, das setz ich so mal vorraus.

Kenne das von meinem GData Total Care nämlich so, das wenn ich dies auf nem neuen Pc installiere und aktiviere, das Programm auf dem alten dann automatisch deaktiviert ist und nicht mehr funktioniert.

Wollte halt wissen, ob das bei Windows ähnlich ist, oder man da was manuell machen muss?

Musste bei meiner letzten Neuinstallation nämlich schon auf den (gefühlten) 1000 stelligen Telefoncode zurückgreifen, weil es online nicht mehr wollte.
Und hab jetzt halt bedenken, das bei einer kompletten Systemumstellung, der Aktivierungsvorgang ganz den Dienst verweigert



			
				inzpekta schrieb:
			
		

> Das kann aber missverstanden werden. Man muss keine Lizenz "befreien".
> Du kannst dein Windows ganz normal neu installieren und aktivieren.
> Du darfst es nach der Neuinstallation und der Aktivierung halt nur auf diesem Rechner nutzen.
> 
> Aber ich denke mal das sollte klar sein! Eine Lizenz, ein Rechner.




Ja, das mit der Lizenz ist mir klar. Deshalb ja die Frage zum deaktivieren auf dem alten System


----------



## inzpekta (10. Februar 2012)

Du musst nichts deaktivieren!
Bau deinen Rechner und installiere und aktiviere es ganz normal.

Wenn du das alte System noch auf der anderen Platte lässt, hat das den Vorteil, 
das du deine Daten davon nicht sichern musst.
Die alte Platte nach der Neuinstallation anschließen und Daten rüber ziehen.
Danach formatieren und für was anderes benutzen...


----------



## Nemesis_AS (10. Februar 2012)

Datensicherung ist eh alles auf ner externen, und auf Partition C: nur Windows und Treiber

Kann sie also auch sofort formatieren.

Vielen Dank für die Hilfe und Informationen

Vielleicht sieht man sich dann bald im Hardware Bereich, bei der Komponenten Beratung

MfG


----------



## inzpekta (10. Februar 2012)

Nemesis_AS schrieb:


> Vielleicht sieht man sich dann bald im Hardware Bereich, bei der Komponenten Beratung



Ja, da sind ein paar kompetente Jungs unterwegs...
Hör auf die!


----------



## Nemesis_AS (10. Februar 2012)

inzpekta schrieb:
			
		

> Ja, da sind ein paar kompetente Jungs unterwegs...
> Hör auf die!



Ja verfolge das alles schon seit längerem und werde aufmerksam auf die Ratschläge hören 
Bin da sehr empfänglich und nicht gerade Beratungsresistent

Mein jetziger Pc ist schon 5 Jahre alt und noch ein Phenom I 9500 drauf. Nur GraKa und Netzteil sind ganz neu.

Prozessormäßig hab ich aber aktuell total den Überblick verloren

Vor allem das Angebot von Intel ist für mich recht unüberschaubar geworden.

Aber hier bin ich gut aufgehoben, denk ich

MfG


----------



## Threshold (10. Februar 2012)

Nemesis_AS schrieb:


> Meine eigentliche Frage besteht jetzt allerdings darin, das ich gerne wissen würde, ob man Windows auf dem jetzigen Rechner irgendwie abmelden/deinstallieren kann/muss, um es auf dem neuen zu installieren? Oder ist es einfach wie gehabt, auf dem neuen System installieren und aktivieren?


 
Genau so wird das gemacht.
Du installierst es auf dem neuen Rechner und aktivierst es dann. Die Version vom alten Rechner ist dann automatisch nicht mehr aktiviert.
Irgendwas löschen oder deinstallieren musst du nicht.
Du darfst nur das Sieben vom alten Rechner nicht wieder neu aktivieren.



Nemesis_AS schrieb:


> Prozessormäßig hab ich aber aktuell total den Überblick verloren
> 
> Vor allem das Angebot von Intel ist für mich recht unüberschaubar geworden.
> 
> ...



Derzeit bietet der i5 2500k ein sehr gute Preis/Leistungsverhältnis. Je nachdem wie viel Geld du ausgeben kannst, kannst du dir auch einen i7 2600k kaufen.


----------



## dj*viper (10. Februar 2012)

für die hardware lieber ein eigenes thread eröffnen.
ist das falsche unterforum hier.


----------



## Nemesis_AS (10. Februar 2012)

dj*viper schrieb:
			
		

> für die hardware lieber ein eigenes thread eröffnen.
> ist das falsche unterforum hier.



Ja, hatte ich auch vor

Danke



			
				Threshold schrieb:
			
		

> Du darfst nur das Sieben vom alten Rechner nicht wieder neu aktivieren.



Ja, sonst würde ich ja das neue wieder unbrauchbar machen


----------

